# Recommendation for a Yongnuo trigger



## gayle23 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I've scarily just forked out on the Yongnuo YN568 ex flash for my Nikon D3300. I'm wanting to use the flash off camera so know I need a triggering device. I'm just a bit confused by which one to get. If I get any Yongnuo trigger will it be compatible with the YN568 flash? I've seen recommendations for the Yongnuo YN-560 trigger as you can control the brightness of the flash when it isn't connected to the camera. But will that one be compatible with the YN 568 flash? Is there anything else I will need then. The Yonguo YN 568 seems to have a build in receiver I think. Any advice would be amazing, I know I've been on here asking for a lot of help recently!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Jun 28, 2017)

Believe me $100 in photography equipment is not scary, just wait lol.
Unfortunately it will only work in optical slave mode the way it sits right now. Meaning the pop-up flash on your camera will set it off but if you need adjustments you will physically have to change then on the flash.
The yn560 would work in part but it's made for manual flash and you will be limiting the flashes use (no TTL)
To go with wireless control you will need a YN622N-TX Controller and  YN622 N Transceiver. They do sell them in a kit. 
The yn578 does not have a yn622n transceiver built in. If you can return it still (i would) and, then buy a yn685 flash which has this unit built it.
 I know from experience having purchased the wrong flash myself. I was also stuck having to buy a yn622n (flash was unreturnable).

Zenfolio | Captures By Cody


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2017)

If what you mean by off camera is improved modeling, then a synch extension cord will do the job for about $10.  I use one for every flash shot since I never mount flash on the hot shoe.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 28, 2017)

i use yongnuo 568EX flashes and for triggers I use yongnuo 622n radio triggers. seems to work well.


----------



## gayle23 (Jun 28, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Believe me $100 in photography equipment is not scary, just wait lol.
> Unfortunately it will only work in optical slave mode the way it sits right now. Meaning the pop-up flash on your camera will set it off but if you need adjustments you will physically have to change then on the flash.
> The yn560 would work in part but it's made for manual flash and you will be limiting the flashes use (no TTL)
> To go with wireless control you will need a YN622N-TX Controller and  YN622 N Transceiver. They do sell them in a kit.
> ...


So you really reakon I have bought the wrong thing. I wanted a flash that I will primarily use of camera, I will want to mainly use it in manual mode though it will be good to have TTL as well. I also wanted a flash that would support high speed sync though I know my camera doesn't annoyingly, but in time I plan to upgrade so don't want to have to upgrade the flash too. Thanks for your advice


----------



## gayle23 (Jun 28, 2017)

fmw said:


> If what you mean by off camera is improved modeling, then a synch extension cord will do the job for about $10.  I use one for every flash shot since I never mount flash on the hot shoe.


Yes I want it so I can control the light a bit more and be creative. I don't have a studio so I plan on using it outdoors and here there and everywhere,  would you still recommend an extension cord?


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2017)

gayle23 said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > If what you mean by off camera is improved modeling, then a synch extension cord will do the job for about $10.  I use one for every flash shot since I never mount flash on the hot shoe.
> ...



I guess you didn't understand.  You should never mount your flash on the camera.  Not ever.  Knowing that, the cord will allow you to move the flash away from the camera as far as arm's length.   I can't imagine having an on camera flash without a way to get it off the camera.  If you want the flash 10 feet away mounted on a tripod then you will want the radio trigger. I use one in my studio to fire the strobes.  They work quite well.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 28, 2017)

I also have 622c for canon.  It is very simple to use and cheaper than pocket wizard.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Jun 29, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
So you really reakon I have bought the wrong thing. I wanted a flash that I will primarily use of camera, I will want to mainly use it in manual mode though it will be good to have TTL as well. I also wanted a flash that would support high speed sync though I know my camera doesn't annoyingly, but in time I plan to upgrade so don't want to have to upgrade the flash too. Thanks for your advice[/QUOTE]


The two flashes I referred to are almost the same. The yn568 does not have a yn622 transreciever built in (wireless triggering will require a separate yn622 trigger).
 The yn685 model has the receiver built into the unit.
 Either will go wireless just depends on how you wanna make it work. Cost and hassle of a separate wireless unit is why I suggested returning 568 and getting a 685


----------



## gayle23 (Jun 30, 2017)

The two flashes I referred to are almost the same. The yn568 does not have a yn622 transreciever built in (wireless triggering will require a separate yn622 trigger).
 The yn685 model has the receiver built into the unit.
 Either will go wireless just depends on how you wanna make it work. Cost and hassle of a separate wireless unit is why I suggested returning 568 and getting a 685[/QUOTE]
Thanks, I managed to cancel the order and will go for the YN685. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## gayle23 (Jun 30, 2017)

gayle23 said:


> The two flashes I referred to are almost the same. The yn568 does not have a yn622 transreciever built in (wireless triggering will require a separate yn622 trigger).
> The yn685 model has the receiver built into the unit.
> Either will go wireless just depends on how you wanna make it work. Cost and hassle of a separate wireless unit is why I suggested returning 568 and getting a 685


[/QUOTE]
Just one more thing! So I'm gonna buy the one you suggested with the built in transceiver but just to clarify what I need to buy with it. I'm guessing I need the YN622N Controller.  Sorry I'm not very techy and just want to make sure I have everything I need.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes the YONGNUO YN-622N-TX controller


----------



## gayle23 (Jul 4, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Yes the YONGNUO YN-622N-TX controller


Great thanks


----------

